# I have an old smoker. I cleaned all the rust from the inside and tried to wash the smoker, but the water just lays in the bottom of the grill.



## LarryT (May 12, 2021)

I cleaned all the rust from the inside and tried to wash the smoker, but the water just lays in the bottom of the grill. Should I drill a hole in the bottom?


----------



## mike243 (May 12, 2021)

Welcome to the site, do you have a shop vac? I wouldn't drill any holes in it, lay it over? then build a fire in it to dry it out


----------



## Chasdev (May 12, 2021)

I vote for the hole, it's reusable.


----------



## flatbroke (May 12, 2021)

Mine has a weep hole. What kind of smoker?


----------



## poacherjoe (May 12, 2021)

[QUOTE="flatbroke, 
Mine has a weep hole. 

You always were a cry baby!


----------



## Hamdrew (May 12, 2021)

Any pics? 

Most have holes to drain grease ("weep holes").


----------



## Colin1230 (May 12, 2021)

I would drill a hole but would keep in mind how to catch the grease. Also, welcome to the forum Larry.


----------



## PPG1 (May 12, 2021)

Like they said above...Welcome to SMF from Coastal South Carolina


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (May 13, 2021)

Add a ball valve to the bottom for clean out, you don't want your smoker to drip grease on your deck or patio


----------

